# Aquarium salt?



## Buthidae (Dec 3, 2003)

Hi all, was just wondering if anyone uses Aquarium salt in piranha tanks? I use a tablespoonful in every 5 gallons in my cichlid tank, what about piranha though. Any thoughts would be great. Thanks, Robert.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Same method applies..


----------



## roller03hockey10 (Oct 23, 2003)

dont want to sound compelety stupid but what does salt do for u?


----------



## Buthidae (Dec 3, 2003)

Hi again, I guess from what I read it reduces stress and adds electrolytes fish need to reach peak coloration and vitality, and improves gill function. Don't know if that is all true or not, but seems to work ok with my fish. Robert.


----------



## thorsky (Dec 4, 2003)

Buthidae said:


> Hi again, I guess from what I read it reduces stress and adds electrolytes fish need to reach peak coloration and vitality, and improves gill function. Don't know if that is all true or not, but seems to work ok with my fish. Robert.


What he said!









I think the gill thing had something to do with preventing nitrite uptake at the gill site thus preventing it from building up in the blood. Also reduces the ammount of water uptake at the gills reducing kidney stress slightly. Helps the fish build a proper slime coat as well.


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

to salt


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

*Read this* :smile:


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

small traces of salt in the tank can be benificial.
Some people like to use it on a regular basis while other only call upon it during certain periods of time such as when there may be a disease.
Just make sure that you do not over apply too much when adding it as the piranhas do not really want to be swimming in an ocean like environment...


----------



## Noe (Aug 22, 2003)

.......salt help injuries as well............


----------



## Buthidae (Dec 3, 2003)

Thanks everyone, and thanks judazzz for the write up, that was a huge help. Robert.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Buthidae said:


> Thanks everyone, and thanks judazzz for the write up, that was a huge help. Robert.


 No problemo









Thank DonH: he wrote that awesome article


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin (Nov 15, 2003)

buthidae, i do the same...i also considered puttin the salt in my pirahna tank but then again they dont have salt in their natural habitat so i decided to play it safe and not try.


----------



## Jeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

is this regular salt that everyone is talking about or is there SPECIAL fish salt????


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Jeeper said:


> is this regular salt that everyone is talking about or is there SPECIAL fish salt????


 You can use both.
It's up to you to decide: spending big bucks on some fancy aquarium salt, or just use regular el-cheapo table salt - both work fine.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Im not a fan of using salt unless it is for a reason.


----------

